# Portfolio Question



## Holly (Aug 16, 2006)

For those of you who have done this for quit some time or those of you are even just starting out but past the *starting* point HOW did you put a portfolio together... I have a client that Id like to meet iwth IN person and not just email through net.. Id like to get a portfolio together but NOT sure where to begin or HOW to begin... 

Such as - What size photos do I put inside my book? Do I do a photo for my cover OR is that not really needed? HOW many photos do I place inside? 

I have only done 3 other shoots so far and my name is getting around from the recommendations. Mind you Im still a beginner and flattered they are sending my name out to others... THIS interview is for a client interested in Wedding Photography! NOT sure Im ready, but DH says let HER see your work and she will tell YOU if she likes what she sees or not... 

SO with that said YOUR help is much appreciated.. Thanks!


----------



## jemmy (Aug 16, 2006)

hi holly,  sounds like i'm in the same boat as you - just starting out but getting lots of word-of-mouth referrals which i am loving!!!!  in the process of putting togther a portfolio and website (didn't realize how tricky web-building actually is!) and have an amazing book in front of me as a guide..... Digital Matt recommended it and its by John Kaplan - 'Photo Portfolio Success'..... I tried to get it from the library but they didn't have it so i bought it....so glad  i did - could rave about it ALL day!!!!!!!!  Very professional!  hope this helps and best of luck with your little booming business! xx


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 17, 2006)

I personally don't have a physical portfolio, but simply set up a slide presentation on my lap-top and take that when seeing new clients.  If you don't have a lap-top, let me know and I will describe what iused prior to digital.

www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Holly (Aug 17, 2006)

Philip your site looks great!!  NO no lab top here...


----------



## Chiller (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, Philip..your site is amazing.  Very easy on the eyes, and the photograpy is brilliant. 
  Im in the same situation as Holly right now.  I have had some offers for my photos, but dont even know where to start a portfolio.  I think I have the photos, but dont know how to display them, or what sizes to store them in for resale.  I will keep my eye on this thread.  
 Thanks for posting this topic Holly.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 17, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> What size photos do I put inside my book? Do I do a photo for my cover OR is that not really needed? HOW many photos do I place inside?



In general, I'd say the bigger the better.  Right now most of the photos in my portfolio are 8"x10" and 8"x12", with a few that are larger.  For my next portfolio the print size will start at 10"x15", and go larger.  People like to look at, and are impressed by big photographs.  

I think whether you have a cover photo is up to you.  I don't have one on any of my portfolios.  If I were to use one, I think I'd make it more like a title page, with my company name, etc...

A portfolio could have less than a dozen, to as many as it will hold.  One photo per page, unless the photos are meant to be displayed together.  

Get a bigger portfolio than the prints that will be in it so you can have some space around the photo.  Make sure it's easy to redo the portfolio.  One of the biggest mistakes I made was not upgrading my portfolio often enough.  You are always getting better, and your portfolio should reflect that.  Now I make sure I make new portfolios at least once a year.  When you are starting out it should be more often than that.


----------



## Holly (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks !!  This is really helpful!


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree! great thread.. lets hope everyone puts in their 2cents worth so that we can all have great portfolios!!!
Just wanted to check something with ksmattfish
*Make sure it's easy to redo the portfolio.* .... so what type of book would be easy to do.... I was thinking dry-leaf, but this was my concern.. can photos be removed and replaced without damaging the pages???  As easy as it would be to simply swap photos from plastic sleeve pages, i'm thinking tacky.  Can i ask what type of book you use yourself matt??? thanks , jemma x


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 18, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> so what type of book would be easy to do.... I was thinking dry-leaf, but this was my concern.. can photos be removed and replaced without damaging the pages???  As easy as it would be to simply swap photos from plastic sleeve pages, i'm thinking tacky.  Can i ask what type of book you use yourself matt??? thanks , jemma x



For wedding clients I use inexpensive Itoya vinyl photo books, and examples of albums I sell.  I'm usually meeting with them in a coffee shop or restaurant, and space and spills are a concern.  The Itoya books are pretty much wet-proof, and pretty rugged.  They do have those tacky plastic sleeves, and I hate them too.  I pull out any photos (they are mounted on the page) we stop at to discuss; I can tell I'm more worried about it than they are.  I also find that the albums and portfolio books without plastic or mylar (much better than plastic) sleeves just don't hold up to handling as well.  After a dozen or so client meetings they start to look a bit worn, have fingerprints, etc...  The Itoya books are definately not fancy, but overall I think the ultra simple display works well.  The best compliment I got all year was "Wow!  It's like I'm looking through a bridal magazine."  If the photographs are good, people won't notice a thin sheet of plastic.  

If I'm meeting with a client in their home (or someday when I have a studio) where space isn't an issue, I bring 9 to 12 matted prints as well, and set them out for viewing.  They always love that.  This is the way I'd always prefer to do it, but it's just not practical at most restaurants.


----------



## Holly (Aug 18, 2006)

Matt... Do you have a few links to share with us? For the portfolio binder you use that is... Ill do a google search today too !  thanks again!


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 18, 2006)

I mount 8"x10/12" prints in a 14"x17" book like this here.  I recently noticed that they do have a leather version also.  I bought mine at local art supply stores, but I see them at hobby, craft, and photo supply stores too.

http://www.artprofolio.com/Art_profolio.htm

EDIT:  I've never seen the 18"x24" portfolio they list at this page.  I'm ordering one today, and starting my 10"x15" and 12"x18" prints portfolio!  To your average wedding client 8"x12" is a big print.  When you start showing them really big prints it blows their minds.


----------



## markc (Aug 18, 2006)

How are you centering the print on the page when using pockets like these?


----------



## niccig (Aug 19, 2006)

I run into the center problem with my scrapbooks occasionally.  To center it, I get a piece of black or other neutral colored paper the same size as the page, and use acid-free double-sided tape to stick the prints (or in my case, the scrapbook page) to it.  Depending on the print, some funky photo corners might look cool too.  Hmm, this makes me want to go work on my portfolio....


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 20, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> How are you centering the print on the page when using pockets like these?



The Itoya portfolios come with black paper pages in the plastic sleeves.  I just eye it, and then use double sided tape.  When it's time to switch out, or if I don't want black pages,  I get new paper for the pages.


----------



## markc (Aug 20, 2006)

Pretty simple. Thanks! I've been meaning to update mine for a while now.


----------



## puckhed33 (Sep 11, 2006)

Try to keep the pics in the portfolio related to what the client will want from you. Wedding shots for potential wedding clients etc. They probably are not interested in landscape or product photography. Keep it simple and yes go big.
Good luck!


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Having done work for several different disciplines, I have put together portfolios for each. One for weddings/portraits, one for industrial (i.e Arch./Eng.), one for general, one for product, etc. Keep in mind that you want to present something that appeals to your client. Thats the trick though, because everyone is different. You don't want froo-froo looking albums for industrial, NOR for weddings. Keep them clean and un cluttered. Be VERY careful of doing any scrap-booking type presentation. Leave that up to the client.  
A complete array of sizes from 3-1/2x5 to 8x12 can help determine what someone may want, and helps them see what your worth.  In a portfolio, keep the image the same so as to compare. This may sound a little bit like overkill, but if you have four sizes of the same image, it helps the client determine what you can do, and what they may want. 
Bordered images (white borders) help with some imagery, but not with all. So a small mixture of each helps here. Keep images 'themed' together. I.e. if doing a wedding, put the album in order of bride, then groom, then bride arrival, etc. Show diff. weddings if you can, but keep it short and sweet. Also; depending on the individual (photographer) a mixture of B&W with color works, but again, try to keep them 'themed' together. 
The concept is to show what you have done, and can do. Samples (usually lower res.), a price sheet and reference list (if you have one) can go a LLLLLLOOONNNGGGG way in cinching the deal. 

One more note. Not necessarily part of the portfolio, but a brochure made up can help out tremendously here. This is a teaser of your work as well as good advertising.


----------

